# Motor ruckelt und zuckt wie verrückt am Sinamics G120C



## DJMetro (5 November 2015)

Hallo,
ich wollte heute eine Zellenradschleuse (0,25kW) an einem Sinamics G120C in Betrieb nehmen. Bislang hatte ich noch nie Probleme damit, aber jetzt ärgert sie mich irgendwie. Ich nutze den Inbetriebnahme Assistenten im TIA Portal. Es geht schon damit los, dass ich nur die normale U/f Regelung [0] auswählen kann. Sobald ich eine andere auswähle, springt er direkt wieder auf [0] zurück. Ich habe alle Parameter vom Typenschild korrekt eingetragen. Auch die Messung im Stillstand funktioniert problemlos. Schalte ich den Motor mit kleiner Drehzahl (3Hz) ein, läuft er noch gleichmäßig. Stell ich die Drehzahl höher, fängt der Motor an zu zucken und ruckeln wie verrückt und geht nach kurzer Zeit in Überstrom. Motor ist in Stern (400V) angeklemmt. Motorwicklungen habe ich gemessen und sind alle ok und haben gleiche Werte. Ich hab den FU schon 3 Mal zurück gesetzt und neu parametriert aber ohne Erfolg. Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?

Andi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 November 2015)

- hat der Motor eine Bremse ?
- könnten es mechanische Probleme sein ?
- ist der Motor zu klein gewählt ?


----------



## Matze001 (5 November 2015)

Lipperland hat ja schon gute Ansätze gebracht.

weitere Vorschläge:

- Alle Außenleiter korrekt angeschlossen (fehlt ggf. ein Außenleiter?) - Würde der Umrichter normal merken , aber wer weiß.
- Wie läuft der Motor ohne Last / Mechanik?

Was mir sonst noch einfällt:

Der IBN Assi vom TIAP ist ne Zicke! Guck auf jeden fall, dass Du die aktuellste Version hast!
Außerdem solltest Du die IBN offline machen, und dann in den Antrieb laden.

Damit es nicht so langweilig wird, geht die Offline-IBN nicht über den Reiter Inbetriebnahme, sondern Parameter!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## DJMetro (5 November 2015)

Nein, Motor hat keine Bremse. Zu klein ist er auch nicht. Kommt fertig verbaut vom Hersteller und wurde schon oft eingesetzt.

Andi


----------



## UniMog (5 November 2015)

1. 400V in Stern sagt ja noch nicht über das Typenschild vom Motor aus..... oder soll 400V die Spulenspannung sein ??
2. 0,25 kW ist das ein 1-Phasen Frequenzumrichter ????? Weil der gibt nur 230V aus und wenn Dein Typenschild 400/230 V hat muß Du im Dreieck anschließen

Dem den Inbetriebnahme Assistenten im TIA Portal trau ich noch nicht über dem Weg......


----------



## DJMetro (5 November 2015)

Motor hat 400/230V Stern/Dreieck. Der Umrichter ist ein 3~ 400V Umrichter bis 0,75kW (6SL3210-1KE12-3AF1).

Andi


----------



## zako (5 November 2015)

... läuft der Motor am Netz (ist ein Normasynchronmotor für 400V/50Hz/3phasig, oder)?

Ich hatte schon mal ähnliche Effekte, wo eine Phase nicht richtig angeklemmt war.


----------



## UniMog (6 November 2015)

DJMetro schrieb:


> Motor hat 400/230V Stern/Dreieck. Der Umrichter ist ein 3~ 400V Umrichter bis 0,75kW (6SL3210-1KE12-3AF1).
> Andi


Sorry überlesen... den G120C gibt es ja nur als 3~ Phasen Umrichter soweit ich weiß.
Ich glaube wir hatten mal das gleiche Problem mit einem G120 wo der Motor auf Betriebsart U/f nur schlecht lief... 
hier haben wir auf Vektorregelung einfach umgestellt und alle Probleme waren weg aber das geht bei Dir leider nicht..




DJMetro schrieb:


> Es geht schon damit los, dass ich nur die normale U/f Regelung [0] auswählen kann. Sobald ich eine andere auswähle, springt er direkt wieder auf [0] zurück. Ich habe alle Parameter vom Typenschild korrekt eingetragen.



Das ist komisch weil ich es auswählen kann ohne das ein Rücksprung auf U/f Regelung [0]
Du mußt im Assistenten die Applikationsklasse auf Expert stellen siehe Bild




Dann klappt es auch mir der Auswahl ...siehe Bild





Gruss


----------



## Matze001 (6 November 2015)

Wie schon gesagt... er hat sicher einen Umrichter mit Firmware > 4.7.1 ... dafür brauchst Du die aktuellste Version von Startdrive, sonst kommt nur noch MIST bei den Assistenten raus.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## UniMog (6 November 2015)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt... er hat sicher einen Umrichter mit Firmware > 4.7.1 ... dafür brauchst Du die aktuellste Version von Startdrive, sonst kommt nur noch MIST bei den Assistenten raus.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Marcel



Das sehe ich genauso.... eine aktuelle Soft-/ und Firmware davon gehen wir aus...


----------



## MSB (6 November 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genauso.... eine aktuelle Soft-/ und Firmware davon gehen wir aus...


Ganz ehrlich: Für ein paar beschissene Motordaten eines Spielzeugmotors sollte sowohl die Software als auch die Firmware absolut kackegal sein.
Mir wird gerade wieder bewusst, warum ich um Siemens Antriebstechnik seit Jahren außer unter Zwang einen möglichst großen Bogen mache.


----------



## Verpolt (6 November 2015)

@MSB,

die werden nur auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Kunden in unsere Maschine gepflanzt.

Wir machen da ebenfalls einen riesen Bogen drum rum.


----------



## zako (6 November 2015)

... wenn hier der TE schon einige Maschinen ohne Probleme in Betrieb hat und hat nun gibt es das beschriebene Problem.

Entweder hat er sich bei der IBN vertan (irgendwie Stern- / Dreiecksdaten bzw. Anschluss vertauscht, oder es ist ein Verdrahtungsproblem).
Glaubt Ihr im Ernst, dass man die aktuelle Firmware braucht, damit die U/f- Kennlinie funktioniert


----------



## UniMog (6 November 2015)

MSB schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Für ein paar beschissene Motordaten eines Spielzeugmotors sollte sowohl die Software als auch die Firmware absolut kackegal sein.
> Mir wird gerade wieder bewusst, warum ich um Siemens Antriebstechnik seit Jahren außer unter Zwang einen möglichst großen Bogen mache.



Das ist gut... dann bleibt mehr für mich übrig ;-) meinen Dank auch an Verpolt ;-)



zako schrieb:


> ... wenn hier der TE schon einige Maschinen ohne Probleme in Betrieb hat und hat nun gibt es das beschriebene Problem.
> 
> Entweder hat er sich bei der IBN vertan (irgendwie Stern- / Dreiecksdaten bzw. Anschluss vertauscht, oder es ist ein Verdrahtungsproblem).
> Glaubt Ihr im Ernst, dass man die aktuelle Firmware braucht, damit die U/f- Kennlinie funktioniert



Ja das glaubt man weil ich selber mit dem StartDrive im TIA V13 (ohne SP) mit einer CU250S schon die größten Probleme hatte.
Was Ihr oben in der Software parametriert heißt noch lange nicht das auch alle Parameter in die richtige Adresse geschrieben werden beim übertragen.

Mein Problem habe ich damals umgangen in dem ich die CU mit Simotion Scout gemacht habe und die Finger vom Start Drive.
Mit SP1 und der Firmware 4.7 im Umrichter ist alles in Ordnung und nun mache ich die CU250S im TIA Portal mit StartDrive.. 


Oder mein letztes Problem S7-1200 V4.1.3 mit 2x dem Kinderumrichter V20 ... Ansteuerung über Modbus RTU
Ein Umrichter hatte die Firmware V3.51 und der andere die Firmware V3.70

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen wenn ich den Frequenzumrichtern in die Modbus Adresse 40101 [HSW] einen Sollwert von 100% [HEX4000 / DEZ 16384] schreibe
laufen die Motor mit 50Hz..... 
Das ist alles noch in Ordnung wenn ich aber einen Sollwert von 0% [HEX0 / DEZ 0] in die Modbusregister schreibe 
läuft der eine Motor (V3.70) mit 100% weiter....... Das war nicht im Sinn des Erfinders.

Der Frequenzumrichter (V3.70) nimmt alle Sollwertänderungen an außer die Vorgabe Sollwert 0 selbst nach einem On/Off (Bit im STW) läuft er auch wieder mit dem letzten Wert vor dem Sollwert 0 an.
Gelöst habe ich das ganze Problem in dem ich den Modbus Funktionscode 16 anstatt Modbus Funktionscode 6 verwendet habe zum schreiben der Register.

Das war oder besser ist immer noch ein Bug in der neuen Firmware 3.70 vom V20 Umrichter........... soviel zu Thema Firmware




.


----------



## MSB (6 November 2015)

zako schrieb:


> Glaubt Ihr im Ernst, dass man die aktuelle Firmware braucht, damit die U/f- Kennlinie funktioniert


Bei fast allen Herstellern wahrscheinlich nicht, bei Siemens jedoch würde ich es ohne mit der Wimper zu Zucken glauben. 
Und: Für die UF Kennlinie interessieren ansich noch nicht mal Motordaten. 

@Unimog
Und derlei Probleme stören dich nicht? 
Wie gesagt ich komme grob damit zurecht, wobei mir speziell Startdrive auch schon den ein oder anderen absolut nicht nachvollziehbaren Streich gespielt hat...


----------



## UniMog (6 November 2015)

@MSB

Klar stören mich solche Probleme weil mir keiner die Zeit und Nerven bezahlt die auf der Strecke bleiben.
Aber da ich schon sehr lange unterwegs bin könnte ich auch genauso viele Geschichten von anderen Herstellern erzählen bzw. schreiben.

Unter dem Strich habe ich mich vor langer Zeit für das entschieden auf was ich in freier Wildbahn treffe 
und das ist bei mir zu 98% Siemens.

Gruss und schönes WE


----------



## MSB (6 November 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Aber da ich schon sehr lange unterwegs bin könnte ich auch genauso viele Geschichten von anderen Herstellern erzählen bzw. schreiben.


Okay, in dem Punkt unterscheiden wir uns dann doch, 
fast alle meine wirklich eigenartigen IB-Probleme von Antriebstechnik waren praktisch immer im Zusammenhang mit Siemens-FUs.


----------



## DJMetro (6 November 2015)

Problem gelöst. Der Umrichter hat FW 4.7.3 und nicht nur 4.7 und dafür gibt es ein extra Hotfix für TIA. Danach sieht der Assistent ein wenig anders aus. Aber der Motor läuft jetzt 1A.


----------



## zako (6 November 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> @MSB
> 
> Klar stören mich solche Probleme weil mir keiner die Zeit und Nerven bezahlt die auf der Strecke bleiben.
> Aber da ich schon sehr lange unterwegs bin könnte ich auch genauso viele Geschichten von anderen Herstellern erzählen bzw. schreiben.
> ...



Hallo Unimog,

wenn Du eh auf SIEMENS Technik (insbesondere SIMATIC) unterwegs bist, dann machen ja auch Antriebe dieses Herstellers Sinn. 
- Netzwerkübergreifendes Routing
- Profisafe
- Diagnosekanal, d.h. Diagnosemeldungen direkt ins Engineering, HMI oder auch Display der S7-1500
- Wer´s noch genauer will, alle detaillierten Fehlertexte für HMI
- fertige Ansteuerbausteine für Drehzahl, bzw. Positionierachsen
- UDT´s für alle Standardtelegramme
- bzw. für Leute die auf PLC Open stehen, entsprechende MotionControl Funktionalität auf der S7-1500
- Zugriff vom HMI direkt auf Antriebsparameter
- ...

Aber es gibt auch genügend Beispiele wo SIEMENS- Antriebe auch an anderen Steuerungen laufen.
Kommt ggf. auch darauf an auf welchen Markt man aktiv ist. 
Bei Pumpen, Lüfter schaut man ggf. eher auf Energieeffizienz - z.B. den neuen Reluktanzmotor oder geberlose Synchronmotoren. 
Bei Wicklern schaut man eher auf die Drehmomentgenauigkeit. 
Bei verfahrenstechnischen Anlagen hat man ggf. mit aggressiven Gasen zu tun, ATEX / Zertifizierung. 
In der Fördertechnik schätzt man z.B. "SLS" geberlos 
...


----------



## UniMog (7 November 2015)

zako schrieb:


> Hallo Unimog,
> 
> wenn Du eh auf SIEMENS Technik (insbesondere SIMATIC) unterwegs bist, dann machen ja auch Antriebe dieses Herstellers Sinn.
> - Netzwerkübergreifendes Routing
> ...



genau so ist es.... 
Du Zako bist auf alle Fälle auch ein richtiger Siemens Antriebsfachmann und auch ich hab schon von 
ein paar deiner Beiträge profitiert.... An dieser Stelle mal ein Danke und schönes WE


.


----------



## dogasel (7 November 2015)

Wenn es kein goße aufwand ist, schraub den Motor ab und versuch mal ohne Last zu fahren.
Wenn es immer noch ruckelt klemm den Motor direkt an 400V an.
Wenn es immer noch ruckelt, dann ist dein Motor kaputt, wenn es aufhört müll zu machen dann musst du dein Regler neu parametrieren oder dein Regler ist platt.
Sorry...
Ich hatte nur den 1. Beitrag gelesen.


----------



## zako (8 November 2015)

@dogasel: schau Dir mal Beitrag #18 an, Problem ist gelöst


----------

